# K on 420 Easter weekend



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2014)

If wether is goood i think i be their . Mayve Rambo and Cornhead would. I would love to take turns ore on nd share a sftey m       Gorebon Subday 420 or K price is cheap i love Gorr and I live K i havent  een to Gore all Winter. i stilll go to K maybe hopfully cornhead and Jim. anyone else thinking if Gore and MJ?eeting on Gondad Gondulaaa lol  Who else might go.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 15, 2014)

Was thinking about Gore. Last day on Easter Sunday their lift tics will be $34.

But, Best to hit K this weekend because I read somewhere, the big out west boss is making them shut down all lifts after Easter Sunday including the K1 Gondola for the season except for the Superstar Quad. (what happened to the BEAST of the East).


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2014)

Rambo said:


> Was thinking about Gore. Last day on Easter Sunday their lift tics will be $34.
> 
> But, Best to hit K this weekend because I read somewhere, the big out west boss is making them shut down all lifts after Easter Sunday including the K1 Gondola for the season except for the Superstar Quad. (what happened to the BEAST of the East).


I like Gire, but i like K . Is K getting snow today that Smuugs got is the question i be happpuly to go any where in VT. meet in LBny maybe Sat morning?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2014)

It looks like I might be at K Fri.-Sat. Still haven't made my mind up. Got a surprise call this morning from a couple of friends heading up this afternoon. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 17, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I like Gire, but i like K . Is K getting snow today that Smuugs got is the question i be happpuly to go any where in VT. meet in LBny maybe Sat morning?



Karl is at K with his daughters today...41 in parking lot now, 28 at summit. Everything is groomed or closed. 

Weekend looks good.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 17, 2014)

Rambo said:


> Was thinking about Gore. Last day on Easter Sunday their lift tics will be $34.
> 
> But, Best to hit K this weekend because I read somewhere, the big out west boss is making them shut down all lifts after Easter Sunday including the K1 Gondola for the season except for the Superstar Quad. (what happened to the BEAST of the East).


So is that your only reason or are conditions expected to be better at K then Gore? Trying to decide if either will be worth the 5h to 6h drive for me.


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

Rambo said:


> Was thinking about Gore. Last day on Easter Sunday their lift tics will be $34.
> 
> But, Best to hit K this weekend because I read somewhere, the big out west boss is making them shut down all lifts after Easter Sunday including the K1 Gondola for the season except for the Superstar Quad. (what happened to the BEAST of the East).



Seriously - Killington, man up and keep terrain open of trails are available!  I am pretty certain there will be other resorts with more than one lift open after this weekend.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 17, 2014)

I may just hit Gore on Sunday, 4/20 for the $24 lift tic. I get $10 off for showing my Greek Peak pass.

Killington has announced that they are opening more mountains and lifts, for Fri., Sat., and Sun.
6 LIFTS!!

http://www.killington.com/winter/beast/blog/authors/killington/beast-news

ALSO:
[h=2]APRIL 21, 2014 AND BEYOND[/h]That's right, we're extending it AGAIN. The K-1 Express Gondola will spin through Friday, April 25, 2014, from 9:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m. The Superstar Express Quad will spin from 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. As always, check the conditions report for the latest information.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 17, 2014)

^Just got that K Drift e:mail a half hour ago, sounds like a good weekend to be had there, unfortunately i found out my family has other plans for me for the weekend! Dr@tz and double Dr@tz!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2014)

Due to my wallet having less money then i thought , i think i might hold off on K unto last weekend of konth. That Gore deal for 420 looking great, i can drive their from my hiuse ski 3 hours later, and drive most of my teip with sun still up . I dont know . Let know if anuone else might hit up Gore on Sun. I Jewish so Good Fridsay to me means work today and skikng and hanging With Mary Jane at a hill all day Sunday.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 18, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Due to my wallet having less money then i thought , i think i might hold off on K


...so, you didn't find the afikomen


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2014)

〽❄❅;838898 said:
			
		

> ...so, you didn't find the afikomen


 Thanks but the youngest at the Table was 4 years old and the quater he got probably will buy not much. I think i skip this Sunday maybe just hang at Mohonk Perserve.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 18, 2014)

^ lol 

the only vert i'll be getting this weekend will be in trail running shoes up and down rocky trails of Philly's Wissahickon gorge, aka Valley Green…maybe i'll get lucky and see the bald eagle again, our national bird, gosh d@ngit!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2014)

Gore for Easter Sunday 420 with me Cornhead Rambo last day of operations for Gore so who else is going.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Killington did not suck Fri.-Sat. Pretty amazing not only the amount of terrain open but how well covered it was.


----------

